# What are your favorite Lyrics?



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 25, 2008)

Mine are from the song Simon by Lifehouse.

                                                Catch your breath hit the wall 
Scream out loud as you start to crawl 
Back in your cage the only place 
Where they will leave you alone 

Cause the weak will seek the weaker 
Til they've broken them 
Could you get it back again 
Would it be the same 

Fulfillment to their lack of strength 
At your expense 
Left you with no defense 
They tore it down 

And I have felt the same as you 
I've felt the same as you 
I've felt the same 

Locked inside the only place 
Where you feel sheltered where you feel safe 
You lost yourself in your search 
To find something else to hide behind 

The fearful always preyed upon your confidence 
Did they see the consequence they pushed you around 
The arrogant build kingdoms made of the different ones 
Breaking them til they've become just another crown 

And I have felt the same as you 
I've felt the same as you 
I've felt the same as you 
I've felt the same 

Refuse to feel, anything at all 
Refuse to slip, refuse to fall 
Can't be weak, can't stand still 
You watch your back cause no one will 

You don't know why they had to go this far 
Traded your worth for these scars for your only company 
Don't believe the lies that they have told to you 
Not one word was true 

You're alright 
You're alright 
You're alright 

And I have felt the same as you 
I've felt the same as you 
I've felt the same as you 
I've felt the same


----------



## Chevallier LaChance (Jun 26, 2008)

Don McLean, American Pie

A long, long time ago...
I can still remember
How that music used to make me smile.
And I knew if I had my chance
That I could make those people dance
And, maybe, theyâ€™d be happy for a while.

But february made me shiver
With every paper Iâ€™d deliver.
Bad news on the doorstep;
I couldnâ€™t take one more step.

I canâ€™t remember if I cried
When I read about his widowed bride,
But something touched me deep inside
The day the music died.

So bye-bye, miss american pie.
Drove my chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
And them good old boys were drinkinâ€™ whiskey and rye
Singinâ€™, "thisâ€™ll be the day that I die.
"thisâ€™ll be the day that I die."

Did you write the book of love,
And do you have faith in God above,
If the Bible tells you so? 
Do you believe in rock â€™n roll,
Can music save your mortal soul,
And can you teach me how to dance real slow? 

Well, I know that youâ€™re in love with him
`cause I saw you dancinâ€™ in the gym.
You both kicked off your shoes.
Man, I dig those rhythm and blues.

I was a lonely teenage broncinâ€™ buck
With a pink carnation and a pickup truck,
But I knew I was out of luck
The day the music died.

I started singinâ€™,
"bye-bye, miss american pie."
Drove my chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
Them good old boys were drinkinâ€™ whiskey and rye
And singinâ€™, "thisâ€™ll be the day that I die.
"thisâ€™ll be the day that I die."

Now for ten years weâ€™ve been on our own
And moss grows fat on a rollinâ€™ stone,
But thatâ€™s not how it used to be.
When the jester sang for the king and queen,
In a coat he borrowed from james dean
And a voice that came from you and me,

Oh, and while the king was looking down,
The jester stole his thorny crown.
The courtroom was adjourned;
No verdict was returned.
And while lennon read a book of marx,
The quartet practiced in the park,
And we sang dirges in the dark
The day the music died.

We were singing,
"bye-bye, miss american pie."
Drove my chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
Them good old boys were drinkinâ€™ whiskey and rye
And singinâ€™, "thisâ€™ll be the day that I die.
"thisâ€™ll be the day that I die."

Helter skelter in a summer swelter.
The birds flew off with a fallout shelter,
Eight miles high and falling fast.
It landed foul on the grass.
The players tried for a forward pass,
With the jester on the sidelines in a cast.

Now the half-time air was sweet perfume
While the sergeants played a marching tune.
We all got up to dance,
Oh, but we never got the chance!
`cause the players tried to take the field;
The marching band refused to yield.
Do you recall what was revealed
The day the music died? 

We started singing,
"bye-bye, miss american pie."
Drove my chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
Them good old boys were drinkinâ€™ whiskey and rye
And singinâ€™, "thisâ€™ll be the day that I die.
"thisâ€™ll be the day that I die."

Oh, and there we were all in one place,
A generation lost in space
With no time left to start again.
So come on: jack be nimble, jack be quick!
Jack flash sat on a candlestick
Cause fire is the devilâ€™s only friend.

Oh, and as I watched him on the stage
My hands were clenched in fists of rage.
No angel born in hell
Could break that satanâ€™s spell.
And as the flames climbed high into the night
To light the sacrificial rite,
I saw satan laughing with delight
The day the music died

He was singing,
"bye-bye, miss american pie."
Drove my chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
Them good old boys were drinkinâ€™ whiskey and rye
And singinâ€™, "thisâ€™ll be the day that I die.
"thisâ€™ll be the day that I die."

I met a girl who sang the blues
And I asked her for some happy news,
But she just smiled and turned away.
I went down to the sacred store
Where Iâ€™d heard the music years before,
But the man there said the music wouldnâ€™t play.

And in the streets: the children screamed,
The lovers cried, and the poets dreamed.
But not a word was spoken;
The church bells all were broken.
And the three men I admire most:
The father, son, and the holy ghost,
They caught the last train for the coast
The day the music died.

And they were singing,
"bye-bye, miss american pie."
Drove my chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
And them good old boys were drinkinâ€™ whiskey and rye
Singinâ€™, "thisâ€™ll be the day that I die.
"thisâ€™ll be the day that I die."

They were singing,
"bye-bye, miss american pie."
Drove my chevy to the levee,
But the levee was dry.
Them good old boys were drinkinâ€™ whiskey and rye
Singinâ€™, "thisâ€™ll be the day that I die."


----------



## Tudd (Jun 26, 2008)

_To Live Is To Die _- Metallica 

When a Man Lies He Murders
Some Part of the World
These Are the Pale Deaths Which
Men Miscall Their Lives
All this I Cannot Bear
to Witness Any Longer
Cannot the Kingdom of Salvation
Take Me Home


----------



## Defender (Jun 27, 2008)

Tom Waits - "Cemetery Polka"

Uncle Vernon
Uncle Vernon
Independent as a
Hog on ice
He's a big shot down there
At the slaughterhouse
He plays accordion
For Mr.Weiss

Uncle Biltmore and
Uncle William
Made a
Million during
World War II
But they're tightwads
And they're
Cheap skates
And they'll never
Give a dime to you

Auntie Mame
Has gone
Inside
She lives in
The doorway of an old hotel
And the
Radio's playing opera and
All she ever says
Is go to Hell.

Uncle Violet
Flew as a pilot
He said there
Ain't no pretty
Girls in France
Now he runs a
Tidy little
Bookie joint they say
He never
Keeps it in his pants

Uncle Bill
Will never leave a will
And the tumor is as
Big as an egg
He has a mistress
She's Puerto Rican
And I heard she has
A wooden leg.
Uncle Phil
Can't live without his pills
He has emphysema and
He's almost blind
And we must find out
Where the money is
Get it now
Before he loses his mind

Uncle Vernon
 Uncle Vernon
 Independent as a
 Hog on ice
 He's a big shot down there
 At the slaughterhouse
 He plays accordion
 For Mr. Weiss


----------



## Tevnon (Jun 28, 2008)

"I'll have the time of my life when the time of my life is over"
and
"I'm so high I just can't get over it"

Both lyrics are actually from church songs and have highly positive meanings within their proper context, but take on much darker meanings when they stand on their own.
They are also both paradoxes. I find all this rather amusing for some reason.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 28, 2008)

Korn Alone I Break i even remember the lyrics 

Pick me up
been bleeding too long
Right here, right now
I'll stop it some how

I will make it go away
can't be here no more
Seems this is the only way
I will soon be gone
these feelings will be gone
these feelings will be gone

Now I see the times they change
leaving us it seems so strange
I am hoping I can find
where to leave my hurt behind
All this shit I seem to take
all alone I seem to break
I have lived the best I can
Does this make me not a man?

Shut me off
I am ready,
Heart stops
I stand alone
Can't be on my own

I will make it go away
can't be here no more
Seems this is the only way
I will soon be gone
these feelings will be gone
these feelings will be gone

Now I see the times they change
leaving us it seems so strange
I am hoping I can find
where to leave my hurt behind
All this shit I seem to take
all alone I seem to break
I have lived the best I can
Does this make me not a man?

Am I going to leave this place?
What is it I'm running from?
is there nothing more to come? (am I Gunna leave this place?)
Is it always black in space?
Am I going to take it's place?
Am I going to leave this race? (Am I going to leave this race?)
I guess god's up in this place?
what is it that I've become?
is there something more to come? (more to come)

Now I see the times they change
leaving us it seems so strange
I am hoping I can find
where to leave my hurt behind
All this shit I seem to take
all alone I seem to break
I have lived the best I can
Does this make me not a man? [x2]


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jun 28, 2008)

*WHISKEY IN THE JAR* Metallica


As I was goin' over the Cork and Kerry mountains
I saw Captain Farrell and his money he was countin'
I first produced my pistol and then produced my rapier
I said stand and deliver or the devil he may take ya

I took all of his money and it was a pretty penny
I took all of his money yeah I brought it home to Molly
She swore that she'd love me, never would she leave me
But the devil take that woman for you know she treat me easy

Musha ring dum a doo dum a da
Whack for my daddy-o
Whack for my daddy-o
There's whiskey in the jar-o

Being drunk and weary I went to Molly's chamber
Takin' my money with me and I never knew the danger
For about six or maybe seven in walked Captain Farrell
I jumped up, fired off my pistols and I shot him with both barrels

Musha ring dum a doo dum a da
Whack for my daddy-o
Whack for my daddy-o
There's whiskey in the jar-o

Now some men like the fishin' and some men like the fowlin'
And some men like ta hear, ta hear cannon ball a roarin'
Me I like sleepin' specially in my Molly's chamber
But here I am in prison, here I am with a ball and chain yeah

Musha ring dum a doo dum a da
Whack for my daddy-o
Whack for my daddy-o
There's whiskey in the jar-o

Whiskey in the jar-o
Musha ring dum a doo dum a da


----------



## Defender (Jun 29, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> *WHISKEY IN THE JAR* Metallica


That song was originally by Thin Lizzy~

Edit: Actually the Think Lizzy version is just the one Metallica covered. It's a traditional song.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 29, 2008)

oo another one in flames - disconnected 
Look at the dead outside my window
Wonder what's on their mind?
Why do they run?
They all seem t have a mission
But then they cry themselves to sleep

You'll receive what you give
And this is like nothing
I feel like shit
But atleast I feel something

Is this all you meant to be?

Their marks in the pavement
You've walked this route too many times
What if I change the signs
Would you even take notice?

You'll receive what you give
And this is like nothing
I feel like shit
But atleast I feel something

Is this all you have to give?
(Go, March.)
Straight jacket union
(Go, March.)
In chains, surrender

You'll receive what you give
And this is like nothing
I feel like shit
But atleast I feel something

You'll receive what you give
And this is like nothing
I feel like shit
But atleast I feel something


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 29, 2008)

Sweating Bullets, Megadeth. The lyrics are just made of pure awesome.

Hello me...meet the real me.
And my misfits way of life.
A dark black past is my
Most valued possession.
Hindsight is always 20-20,
But looking back its still a bit fuzzy.
Speak of mutually assured destruction?
Nice story...tell it to readers digest!!!

/chorus/
Feeling paranoid
True enemy or false friend?
Anxietys attacking me, and
My air is getting thin.
Im in trouble for the things
I havent got to yet.
Im chomping at the bit, and my
Palms are getting wet, sweating bullets.

Hello me...its me again.
You can subdue, but never tame me.
It gives me a migraine headache
Thinking down to your level.
Yea, just keep on thinking its my fault
And stay an inch or two outta kicking distance.
Mankind has got to know
His limitations.

/chorus/
Feeling claustrophobic,
Like the walls are closing in.
Blood stains on my hands and
I dont know where Ive been.
Im in trouble for the things
I havent got to yet.
Im sharpening the axe and my
Palms are getting wet, sweating bullets.

Well, me...its nice talking to myself,
A credit to dementia.
Some day you too will know my pain,
And smile its blacktooth grin.
If the war inside my head
Wont take a day off Ill be dead.
My icy fingers claw your back,
Here I come again.

/chorus/

Feeling paranoid
True enemy or false friend?
Anxietys attacking me
And my air is getting thin
Feeling claustrophobic,
Like the walls are closing in.
Blood stains on my hands and
I dont know where Ive been
Once you committed me
Now youve acquitted me
Claiming validity
For your stupidity
Im chomping at the bit
Im sharpening the axe
Here I come again, whoa!
Sweating bullets


----------



## Tudd (Jun 29, 2008)

Defender said:


> That song was originally by Thin Lizzy~
> 
> Edit: Actually the Think Lizzy version is just the one Metallica covered. It's a traditional song.


 
Irish Folk song!


----------



## Asnkoe (Jun 29, 2008)

I prefer country music because the lyrics tell a story (mostly..) How usually people listen to music, but they actually dont "listen".

*Brad Paisley (feat. Allison Krauss) - Whisky Lullaby*

She put him out like the burnin' end of a midnight cigarette
She broke his heart he spent his whole life tryin' to forget
We watched him drink his pain away a little at a time
But he never could get drunk enough to get her off his mind
Until the night

He put that bottle to his head and pulled the trigger
And finally drank away her memory
Life is short but this time it was bigger
Than the strength he had to get up off his knees
We found him with his face down in the pillow
With a note that said I'll love her till I die
And when we buried him beneath the willow
The angels sang a whiskey lullaby

(Sing lullaby)

The rumors flew but nobody knew how much she blamed herself
For years and years she tried to hide the whiskey on her breath
She finally drank her pain away a little at a time
But she never could get drunk enough to get him off her mind
Until the night

She put that bottle to her head and pulled the trigger
And finally drank away his memory
Life is short but this time it was bigger
Than the strength she had to get up off her knees
We found her with her face down in the pillow
Clinging to his picture for dear life
We laid her next to him beneath the willow
While the angels sang a whiskey lullaby

(Sing lullaby)


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jun 30, 2008)

Defender said:


> That song was originally by Thin Lizzy~
> 
> Edit: Actually the Think Lizzy version is just the one Metallica covered. It's a traditional song.


 
yea i know its traditional but i just like Metallica and thir virsion


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 3, 2008)

At first I thought that it would be an asshole kind of thing to do to paste the whole, but then I found I liked the song's lyrics in their entirety, soo...

The Divine Wings of Tragedy - Symphony X

[Part I - At the Four Corners of the Earth]
[Lyrics: Romeo, Pinnela]

On the edge of paradise
Tears of woe fall, cold as ice
Hear my cry
Renounce, have you, thy name
Eternal is my pain

Eternal is the pain that leads me
to the thrones of temptation
Eternal is the pain that leads me
to the thrones of temptation ...

[Part II - In the Room of Thrones]

[Instrumental]

[Part III - A Gathering of Angels]
[Lyrics: Michael Romeo]

There was a time ...
When nine choirs sang the
endless melody of light
Music of the spheres
Threre was a place ...
Where mortals embraced thunder
and majesty
Their fate lay in our hands
Feel my wings slowly fading -
forever lost in time - I cry

[Part IV - The Wrath Divine]
[Lyrics: Michael Romeo, Thomas Miller]

The burning conflict I'm feeling
It summons me to descend into
the other side
And just beyond the stars blazing
A beam light from a red, velvet
moon illuminates me

I will devise, from perfect skies
A dark and vengeful day
Faith and mercy gone astray

With strength of infinite measure
The mighty sword divides order
from chaos in the kingdom below
And from the mansions of glory,
This empty soul cries out one
final plea ...
The end has begun

Our worlds collide, now in
disguise,
You'll feel the Wrath Divine
Tears of woe fall from the sky ...

[Part V - The Prophet's Cry]
[Lyrics: Michael Romeo]

The prophet cries
Vast battalions rage on in the sky
Rising rom the north
- the bringer of war
Eve of destruction
Summon all who have 'power
over fire'
Impending doom from shore to
shore

Standing on the edge of paradise
I sacrifice my truth and loyalty
Seven deadly sins consume you
all, a dance with death
I taste the victory

(Eternal is the pain that leads me to temptation)

Rising from the north
- the warrior prince
Judgement without compassion
eyes of fear
Like the river styx,
the gates of hell -
"Abandon hope all ye who enter here"

The prophets cry
As armies fall from the edge of
the sky
The Prince of truth, now the
bringer of war

The day of wrath
Banish all kings from the face of the land
Dominion for strength is my
name

[Part VI - Bringer of the Apocalypse]

[Instrumental]

Eve of Sacrifice/Armies in the Sky/Dies trae

[Part VII - Paradise Regained]
[Lyrics: Russel Allen, Michael Pinnella]

Looking out on a blue sky
I can see a new world arising
Like a prisoner unbound
I feel the power and the majesty
again

Looking up to the heavens
I can see what I left behind
Beneath the stars, moon and
warm sun
And all I know,
is my paradise has begun ...


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 4, 2008)

Amazingly written song by *Modest Mouse*

*Doin' the Cockroach*
I was in heaven
I was in hell
Believe in neither
But fear them as well

This one's a doctor
This one's a lawyer
This one's a cash thief
Taking your money

Back in the Metro
Ride on a Greyhound
Drunk on the Amtrack
Please shut up!

Another rider
He was a talker
Talking about TV
Please shut up!

This one's a crazer
Daydreaming disaster
The origin of junk food
Rutting through garbage

Tasty but worthless
Dogs eat their own shit
We're doing the cockroach, yeah

Doin' the cockroach, yeah
Doin' the cockroach, yeah
Yeah
All right, not bad

Doin' the cockroach, yeah
Doin' the cockroach, yeah
Yeah
All right, not bad

Doin' the cockroach, yeah
Doin' the cockroach, yeah
Yeah
All right, not bad
Not bad
No

One year
Twenty years
Forty years
Fifty years
Down the road in your life
You'll look in the mirror and say
"My parents are still alive!"

You move your mouth
You shake your tongue
You vibrate my eardrums
You're saying words
But you know I ain't listening

You're walking down the street
Your face
Your lips
Your hips
Your eyes
They meet
You're not hungry though

Well, late last winter
Down below the equator
They had a summer that would make you blister

Oh, my mind is all made up
So I'll have to sleep in it

Well, late last winter
Down below the equator
They had a summer that would make you blister

Oh, my mind is all made up
So I'll have to sleep in it

Well, late last winter
Down below the equator
They had a summer that would make you blister, yeah!

Oh, my mind is all
Oh, my mind is all
Oh, my mind is all made up
So I'll have to sleep in it


----------



## Diego117 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Psychostick - Beer!!!!*

*Verse 1:*
I like beer 'cause it is good
I drink beer because I should
If there was a song to sing 
I sing it and beer you bring
I drink beer when I am sad
'Cause the beer it makes me glad
Now there's nothing left to say
Let's go drink some beer

*Chorus:*
Beer is good!
Beer is good!
Beer is good! And stuff!
Beer is good! 
Beer is good!
Beer is good!
Now let's go drink some 
BEER!!! (BEER!!!)
BEER!!! (BEER!!!)
BEER!!! (BEER!!!)
BEER!!! (BEER!!!)
BEER! BEER! BEER! BEER! BEER!

*Verse 2*
When it is warm it tastes real crappy
But cold beer will make me happy
When I throw up on the floor
I can go and drink some more
They say beer will make me dumb
It are good with pizza
Now that we have drunk some beer
Let's go drive a car

*Repeat Chorus:*

*Breakdown:*
Ooooooo!
_(continue breakdown)_
Uhh...dude I think you had enough.
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
_(continue breakdown some more)_
LET'S GO DRINK SOME BEER!

*Outro:*
I am drunk. Drunk as me. I am drunk wee!
I am drunk. Drunk as me. I am drunk wee!
I am drunk. Drunk as me. I am...*burp*.

Yeah it's a stupid little song, but I find it funny...and it rocks!


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 4, 2008)

i have more then 1 fav lyrics so here is one again
jeff hardy no more words
I got a sharp stick, i keep in my pocket 
I speak volumes never utter a word 
When you strike a match, a fire will happen 
But the line between the smoke and the flames get blured 

Don't you see the writing on the wall
(Don't you see the writing on the wall) 
You're in way over your head 
You're gonna drown in the things that you said 

Time has come and gone for words 
A thousands threats I've heard before 
But words are cheap, but lies are big to take 

Time has come and gone for words 
A thousands threats I've heard before 
And all your words are too big to take 

It's a paradox, A mystery, A riddle 
A door in your face and only i have the key 
Do understand, you'll be caught in the middle 
Caught in a web by being spun by me 

Don't you see the writing on the wall 
(Don't you see the writing on the wall) 
Just a victim of your own conceit 
The architect of your own defeat 

Time has come and gone for words 
A thousands threats I've heard before 
But words are cheap, but lies are big to take 

Time has come and gone for words 
A thousands threats I've heard before 
And all your words are too big to take 

Never walk away from a fight thats worth fighting 
Never hesitate when you know you're gonna act 
Never waste your words on a fool you won't listen 
Never sell your soul cause you'll never buy it...back 

Time has come and gone for words 
A thousands threats I've heard before 
But words are cheap, but lies are big to take 

Time has come and gone for words 
A thousands threats I've heard before 
And all your words are too big to take 
Time has come and gone for words 
A thousands threats I've heard before 
But words are cheap, but lies are big to take 

Time has come and gone for words 
A thousands threats I've heard before 
And all your words are too big to take


its my theme and that song makes me sad


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 6, 2008)

Van Der Graaf Generator - _Every Bloody Emperor_

By this we are all sustained: a belief in human nature
And in justice and parity...all we have is the faith to carry on.

Imperceptible the change as our votes become mere gestures
And our lords and masters determine to cast us
In the roles of serfs and slaves
In the new empire's name.

Yes, and every bloody emperor claims that freedom is his cause
As he buffs up on his common touch as a get-out clause.

Unto nations nations speak in the language of the gutter;
Trading primetime insults the imperial impulse
Extends across the screen.
Truth's been beaten to its knees; the lies embed ad infinitum
Till their repetition becomes a dictum
We're traitors to disbelieve.
With what impotence we grieve for the democratic process
As our glorious leaders conspire to feed us
The last dregs of imperious disdain
In the new empire's name.

Yes, and every bloody emperor's got his hands up history's skirt
As he poses for posterity over the fresh-dug dirt.
Yes, and every bloody emperor with his sickly rictus grin
Talks his way out of nearly anything but the lie within
Because every bloody emperor thinks his right to rule divine
So he'll go spinning and spinning and spinning into his own decline.

Imperceptible the change as one by one our voices falter
And the double standards of propaganda
Still all our righteous rage.

By this we are all sustained: our belief in human nature.
But our faith diminishes - close to the finish,
We're only serfs and slaves
As the empire decays.


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 12, 2008)

"Their arms frantically tossed through the air.
While his hands were together reciting a prayer.
Jesus my lord, don't take this good man, just let him finish what you began.
Stop covering this pavement with his blood, can you hear me, can you hear me?
The cameras start to roll now everyone can see.
To feed his family caused someone else to be taken from theirs.
It's head is now one with the pavement, and it's hiding behind the flares.
Time for heaven, or is it back to the shelter.
Well lying inside of a coffin is always going to be a warm temperature.
Naked and damned, the load is trapped and rolled away.
Midnight appetite, sirens silent.
Did you know that pedestrians always have the right of way?
Their lives came together when they danced in the street, it's really unexpected how some people meet.
One's covered in a sheet, the other sits in a back seat, and another relationship is then complete"

if anyone can tell me who plays this, and what the song name is I would prolly sleep with you.


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 12, 2008)

Bryantacious said:


> "Their arms frantically tossed through the air.
> While his hands were together reciting a prayer.
> Jesus my lord, don't take this good man, just let him finish what you began.
> Stop covering this pavement with his blood, can you hear me, can you hear me?
> ...


 
"The number 12 looks like you" by Jay Walking Backwards


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 13, 2008)

Baddwill said:


> "The number 12 looks like you" by Jay Walking Backwards



well I would prolly sleep wif you.... except "Jay Walking Backwards" is the song title not the artist


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 13, 2008)

Bryantacious said:


> well I would prolly sleep wif you.... except "Jay Walking Backwards" is the song title not the artist


 
That's why I did it! , I guessed it worked LOL


----------



## Icestorm (Jul 14, 2008)

*We All Need Some Light - Transatlantic*


Written by: Steve Morse
Music by: Transatlantic
Notes: N/A
    Some people think
Think they have none
They might as well stay down
Running in circles
Like bulls in a ring
'Til the sword finds it's way down

While the creep beats the rap on appeal
And the cop who can't stop
Shows the kids how to steal

CHORUS
And we all need some light now
We all need some light now
Yes, we all need some light now
Turn on your light
And wash the darkness away

Hey you on the brink
Waiting to fall
To become human surplus
The movie's still shooting
You might still get the roll
And man it's all just a circus

But the clown left town long ago
Maybe he'll come back and give us a show

CHORUS
And we all need some light now
We all need some light now
Yes, we all need some light now
Turn on your light and wash the darkness away

SOLO

CHORUS to end


----------

